# Drying Versatex Ink



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi All,
Is it possible to set Versatex Screen Printing Inks with a heat gun / heat press or would I have to get a conveyor dryer?

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Versatex is waterbased isn't it? If so, you can use a heat press.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Versatex is waterbased isn't it? If so, you can use a heat press.


Yes it is. 
Thanks Solmu!

Does anyone know what temp and pressure I should use? I looked around online and couldn't find any info. It seems like everyone is using a conveyor dryer.

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Does anyone know what temp and pressure I should use?


As a rough guide I think you want about 2 minutes at about 360f, but it might vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. I don't know about Versatex, but some brands have the information on the actual ink container.


----------



## WildRavens (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Versatex on 100% cotten tees and such. I use a Lettering press set at 375f for 4 minutes. I line dry the prints first and stack 3 shirts at a time in the press. As far as pressure..when I bring the press head down without any shirts it touches the pad and you can just still move the head. I have done thicker things and I don't change the pressure.

Hope this helped
Mark


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

got this from web site...Add Versatex Fixer according to instructions, in lieu of heat setting. 
Ironing on reverse side for 1 minute at highest temperature suited to fabric type. 
Conveyer dryer: 350 for 3 minutes. 
Commercial dryer: 250 for 45 minutes. 


Always pretest prior to starting a screen printing project. Note: Home dryer Will Not heat-set colors unless fixer is used.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrdavid said:


> Note: Home dryer Will Not heat-set colors unless fixer is used.


Neither will a commercial dryer.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ok I just went to there web site and this is what they have....
*Heat-Setting Instructions for Fabric*

For best results allow painted or printed fabric to dry thoroughly, approximately one half hour, or for faster drying, place under a lamp, then heat-set. Heat setting locks color into fibers allowing for normal laundering.
*Setting in a Dryer:* Home dryers DO NOT work. Use a commercial dryer at 250 degrees minimum for 45 minutes. Be sure to pre-heat dryer
*Setting with an Iron:* When using an iron, pre-heat iron at maximum temperature for fabric. Place aluminum foil on ironing board and the painted side of the fabric down. Press against the backside for 15-25 seconds per square foot.
*Use in a Commercial Conveyor Type Oven:* 350 degrees for 3 minutes and two passes if necessary. Fabric should be hot to the touch in order to set colors.
*Notes:* Optimum time and temperature required to properly heat-set will vary depending on fabric, coverage and equipment. Versatex Fixer can be used with the Versatex Printing Inks to increase wash fastness and to assist in the heat setting process. Add 1% to 3% by volume to printing ink. The pot life of the ink after addition of fixer is 6 hours. After application allow ink to dry for 12 hours before heat setting at 225 - 300 degrees. Or let dry 4-6 days without heat setting before washing. Always do test runs before running productions


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I have access to a commercial dryer. I know several people who've tested it to cure fabric. It doesn't work. We haven't tried Versatex ink specifically, so that might make a difference (but I certainly wouldn't bet my shirt on it).


----------

